# 2010 Altima coughs



## Ric Brown (Dec 22, 2011)

Within the last couple of weeks, I have noticed that my 2010 Altima will 'cough' when I start it. It only happens when the car is cold and it hasn't stopped the car from starting. Not sure what could be causing it.


----------

